# [SOLVED] BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*·* Win 8.1 Pro w/ MC
*·* z64
*·* Win 8
*·* MSDN
*·* about 1.5yrs old
*· *Reinstalled a couple weeks ago (BSOD started, issues detected when I ran chkdsk against OS SSD, so I replaced it)

*· *3770k
*· *EVGA GTX 680
*· *ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro
*· *Corsair HX850

I ran memtest86+ for 9.5hrs with no errors (snapped a pic of it in case requested). I have driver verifier lined up to run, but can't kick that off until later today.

Oh, one other thing - having an issue generating the perfmon report in 8.1. It always gives "The operator or administrator has refused the request." Tried running it through cmd prompt as admin, same error

Thanks!

*edit - One thing I found odd is it seems to BSOD when idle. It might just be a coincidence but it only BSOD while I am away at work or overnight


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Update: BSOD again with verifier enabled while using it. Bugcheck 0x0000001e. Looking at the dump (I am new to it...but one thing stuck out) - this one was caused by Chrome. The BSOD happened when I closed a tab

I attached the dump file and screenshot of memtest from the other day


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Just happened again, this time 0x0000001a. Attached the dump!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Hi,

Lots of different bug checks here from the attached DMP's:

*SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)*

_This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch._

BugCheck 1000007E, {_*ffffffffc0000005*_, fffff80341b4ba80, ffffd000207627f8, ffffd00020762000}

The 1st parameter of the bug check is _*0xc0000005 *_which indicates that an access violation occurred. Let's see what caused it:
_
7: kd> .exr 0xffffd000207627f8
ExceptionAddress: fffff80341b4ba80 (*nt!MmZeroPageThread*+0x00000000000004c0)
ExceptionCode: *c0000005 (Access violation)*_

^^ It was caused by _*nt!MmZeroPageThread*_. 

*MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)*

_This indicates that a severe memory management error occurred._

BugCheck 1A, {_*411*_, fffff680595e2628, 8140000191080824, ffffe680595e2629}

The 1st parameter of the bug check is _*411 *_which indicates that a page table entry was corrupted (PTE). 

*IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)*

_This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above._

This bug check is issued if paged memory (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high. The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.

---------------------------

Overall, with what we see here, especially since you've run Memtest, we're most likely dealing with a device driver causing corruption here.

I can almost guarantee you that driver is -


> MarvinBus64.sys - Fri Sep 23 17:17:03 _*2005*_


^^ Dated from 2005. Way too old for Windows 8. Remove the software and + or device for troubleshooting purposes.

_*If still crashing after that, enable Driver Verifier:*_
*
Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Thanks! I already have driver verifier running (it's been running for over 48hrs now, including when those two dump files were generated). That driver is related to Pinnacle Studio, so I uninstalled and will leave it uninstalled to see if my BSODs continue. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Hi,

My pleasure, please keep me updated after a few days with the health of the system.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Sadly another BSOD tonight  Attached an updated report which also includes latest dump file

I noticed about a minute before the BSOD that everything was responding slowly and a video (streaming from Amazon) was getting choppy.

Driver verifier is still running (at least verifier /query returns results, so I assume it is)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Hi,

The latest attached DMP file is of the *IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)* bug check as previously shown above.

This may be memory given we keep seeing memory_corruption. A few things though...

1. MBfilt64.sys - Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009

^^ 
Realtek HiDefinition Audio driver (file labelled as Creative Audio Driver) - Was found in the latest Win8 version available from Realtek on 07Sep2013. Yours is dated from 2009. Update it ASAP.

2. If the above does not help, let's run a Memtest for NO LESS than ~8 passes (several hours):

Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Between 20 and 24hrs in I got 6 errors. I began testing individual sticks. I ran the first one for 10hrs (8 successful passes). Going to run one tonight, one while at work, and the last tomorrow night. I will post the results after.

Thanks again for you support!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Well, there we go! We found what's causing your problems, now to just find the actual culprit stick itself. Keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

One of the four had errors, contacted the manufacturer for RMA. Thanks for your help through this!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

Hi,

Good to hear you found the culprit stick, and my pleasure. Hopefully the RMA is a smooth process!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## SkyyPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: BSOD: Bugcheck 0x0000007e*

RMA went smooth! They replaced all four sticks just in case another had an issue. Haven't had a BSOD in a month! Thanks again!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Fantastic, great work and glad to hear everything is working as intended. My pleasure as always. Thanks for the update!

Regards,

Patrick


----------

